# Worried, charchi,s allergic to ZP?



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, I,m a bit worried about Charchi, dont know if he,s allergic to zp , this is his first bag, and he done nothing but scratch since he,s been on it, would be nearly a month. He,s is on Advantix, and i cant see any fleas or flea dirt on him, but he still continue,s to scratch all over, only other new to him is a couple of pigs ears, have any of you had this problem with ZP? thankyou- janet. oh his poos, are sometimes a little loose, not bad like ,but just a little,


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Never had scratching on ZP but did get terrible skin on the Lamb formula. Venison & Fish works really well, though. It is our staple.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My sheltie can't eat the Lamb one,V/Fish as above is fine for all 3 of mine


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Did he start itching after you gave the Advantix? Did you buy the pigs ears in a sealed bag? Are they beef based? What kind of ZP are you feeding? When did you bathe him last & what do you use?


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

He got a couple of flees on him and started getting a couple of bald spots, so took him to the vet, and she said he had an allergy to fleas, so put him on advantix, but he still hasen,t stopped scratching, I,m more thinking i need to change the type of flea treatment, were using. I shamoo him about once a mth with the first years baby shampoo, but i,ve allways used that one. The pigs ears were bought singly from a pet store, but the scratching started before the i gave him the ears i think. i dont think know if there beef based, and i feed him the lamb zp thanks - janet


----------

